# "Read if you want to recover" - Progress?



## Lightsleeper (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm trying the remedy suggested in the "Read if you want to recover" thread pinned on this board. I started off with the Sublingual B Complex for one week and over the last 2 weeks I've added the other 4. I've definitely noticed some improvement although I believe I've still got a long way to go. Who else is trying the remedy? How long have you been doing it for and are you coming close to recovery?
Do you think this remedy would need to be taken indefinitely or only until you've recovered from DP? Also.. I was wondering why can't you add anymore replies to that thread? I was curious about the progress of the person who started that thread, I wonder if he has recovered yet?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Lightsleeper said:


> I'm trying the remedy suggested in the "Read if you want to recover" thread pinned on this board. I started off with the Sublingual B Complex for one week and over the last 2 weeks I've added the other 4. I've definitely noticed some improvement although I believe I've still got a long way to go. Who else is trying the remedy? How long have you been doing it for and are you coming close to recovery?
> Do you think this remedy would need to be taken indefinitely or only until you've recovered from DP? Also.. I was wondering why can't you add anymore replies to that thread? I was curious about the progress of the person who started that thread, I wonder if he has recovered yet?


Yes, he's recovered. He doesn't frequent this site much anymore though.


----------



## Lightsleeper (Mar 29, 2012)

insaticiable said:


> Yes, he's recovered. He doesn't frequent this site much anymore though.


No suprise haha. What else do you know about him? Did he recover from using the remedy? How long did it take him?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

Lightsleeper said:


> I'm trying the remedy suggested in the "Read if you want to recover" thread pinned on this board. I started off with the Sublingual B Complex for one week and over the last 2 weeks I've added the other 4. I've definitely noticed some improvement although I believe I've still got a long way to go. Who else is trying the remedy? How long have you been doing it for and are you coming close to recovery?
> Do you think this remedy would need to be taken indefinitely or only until you've recovered from DP? Also.. I was wondering why can't you add anymore replies to that thread? I was curious about the progress of the person who started that thread, I wonder if he has recovered yet?


It appears that not only did Tommygunz log on today, but he also made a new post in that thread that you said you cannot post on. Looks like he missed this thread. But he says he'll try to frequent the forums, and he updated the OP of his thread.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Native said:


> It appears that not only did Tommygunz log on today, but he also made a new post in that thread that you said you cannot post on. Looks like he missed this thread. But he says he'll try to frequent the forums, and he updated the OP of his thread.


Kinda erie huh? I just emerge from the shaddows right when i'm mentioned. Lol, wierd coincidence.. nothing more. But yes, i'm gonna make a strong effort to be around more. I just updated the recovery thread about an hour ago. If you're interested check it out. And to anyone that ever has questions for me, any message you send on my profile goes to my e-mail. It's the most effective way to get a hold of me.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

haha nice TOMMYS THE MAAAAAAAAAAAN. forreal tho I implore eeryone to take up this guys method or something similar supplemnts really can be effective especailly if you take them for the long haul tommys method alpha brian or just your own well reserched combination can make a worlds diffrence in dp. Im still in the thick of DP Bbut I cant even expanin how much progress ive made from only 2 months ago. Im A Pretty fit guy but i always had high blood pressure  3 months ago it was 159 now its 114 after taking supplments and exersiseing. Rember That the meds that hae any effect once so ever on DP are few and far inbetween. Nothings designed for dp so its not gonna fight it. supplements just make ur brain and body healthier therefore it becomes easier to crawl out of DP. qUESTION for Tommy tho were do you get this anarictiam or piricitam I cant find it at any GNC or health food store


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

gnc isnt "really" specialty supplement store, try a homeopathic place or something


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

DP boy said:


> haha nice TOMMYS THE MAAAAAAAAAAAN. forreal tho I implore eeryone to take up this guys method or something similar supplemnts really can be effective especailly if you take them for the long haul tommys method alpha brian or just your own well reserched combination can make a worlds diffrence in dp. Im still in the thick of DP Bbut I cant even expanin how much progress ive made from only 2 months ago. Im A Pretty fit guy but i always had high blood pressure 3 months ago it was 159 now its 114 after taking supplments and exersiseing. Rember That the meds that hae any effect once so ever on DP are few and far inbetween. Nothings designed for dp so its not gonna fight it. supplements just make ur brain and body healthier therefore it becomes easier to crawl out of DP. qUESTION for Tommy tho were do you get this anarictiam or piricitam I cant find it at any GNC or health food store


I haven't found a store that carries it. I just buy it online. This is the link i've been giving for people to find it. I haven't tried the brand but it's well reviewed and cheap. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-High-Quality-Aniracetam-750mg-60-Caps-ON-SALE-Limited-Time-ONLY?item=220966283834&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D2%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7644448102295656940


----------

